# cute and pregnant



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

My two does are both pregnant, and today I got some pictures of them. I think they are pretty cute 























































and the buck who has moved out to live alone.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Aww I love the buck! The girlies are cute too.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Very pretty mice you have there!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Very pretty I like all of them


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice pix of very cute meeces.


----------



## Piccolopony (Dec 28, 2009)

Such adorable fat little mousies I have an irresistible urge to squish their little fat cheeks


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

aww cute moms!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks all  They just get bigger and bigger, I am looking foreward to the babymice, it is hard to wait as these will be my first litters


----------

